# Toolcat vs 3650



## minakibob (Dec 7, 2012)

We are looking to add a Bobcat toolcat or 3650 to our fleet. We presently have 2 S185's with angle brooms, blowers and blades. The 3650 utility vehicle is $25 000 less than the toolcat but is not compatible to our existing attatchments. does anyone have experience with these machines? Is the power difference worth the $25 000.
Thx


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

What will you be doing with them? I do not have experience with a 3650 but do have a toolcat. They are great for snow in alot of functions. They do break a fair amount and have there issues though.
For walks and such it looks like a 3650 could do alot of what a toolcat can but for actual plowing I don't see it working well. You can check my picture thread for toolcat pictures while working. under ryde307s picture thread.
Also search toolcat and you will get alot of info.


----------



## minakibob (Dec 7, 2012)

We will be running snow blowers and angle brooms. My biggest concern is the 3650's ability to throw snow. Wondering if the distance they are able to throw the snow and the amount they can move is considerably less than the Toolcat.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I demo'd one and really liked it... but its a DOG to get up to speed, like literally 2 minutes later... but other then that I really liked it... PTO has a stupid amount of power, the one I tried had a broom and I was peeling up pavement with the thing and it didn't even bogg


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*You cannot have to much power or options.*

Going with toolcat will allow you to use attachments interchangeably, in the event of operational problems that is a good thing. Do you have work for the machine in the off season with my toolcat I can sweep or run the mower giving it the thumbs up for versatility. Are you considering new or used?


----------



## minakibob (Dec 7, 2012)

We do have work for it in the off season. We have priced out used but noticed the prices do not fall very fast. I guess that is a good thing. Thanks for the help.:salute:


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you get your equipment around the city, one of the guys who works with me told me about seeing two 185's on trailer come into hotel parking lot unload then reload and move on, that would add some time to the job.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Chineau;1675080 said:


> Going with toolcat will allow you to use attachments interchangeably, in the event of operational problems that is a good thing. Do you have work for the machine in the off season with my toolcat I can sweep or run the mower giving it the thumbs up for versatility. Are you considering new or used?


You can sweep and finish mow with the 3650 as well, it has 5 or 6 different attachments


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet you would make up a good chunk of the $25k price difference when buying new attachments for a 3650.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

correct me if im wrong but the the toolcat doesnt use the same attachments as the s-185's you own now...I was told all 3 unit's has different size attachments. different hydro requirements too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;1675457 said:


> You can sweep and finish mow with the 3650 as well, it has 5 or 6 different attachments


Yeah, but you can't load the Ultimate Dump Trailer with a 3650. :laughing:



lawnkale;1675512 said:


> correct me if im wrong but the the toolcat doesnt use the same attachments as the s-185's you own now...I was told all 3 unit's has different size attachments. different hydro requirements too


You were told wrong. The only difference might be High Flow.

Whoever told you that is a maroon.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1675569 said:


> Yeah, but you can't load the Ultimate Dump Trailer with a 3650. :laughing:
> 
> You were told wrong. The only difference might be High Flow.
> 
> Whoever told you that is a maroon.


Haha sure it can mark, drive in using the ultimate ramp, the 3650 actually lifts quite high


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a new 3650. I have two. I'm selling one. With broom. Has every thing can order on it. $30,000.00


----------

